# What time of year is best for tuna in La?



## polar21

Thinking about getting a group of guys together and getting a charter over there. What time of year is usually best to wrestle some YFT? I know everything is hit or miss just looking for a general idea. Thanks


----------



## bluffman2

just google midnight lump and there is all the info you need.....i know alot of people that fish the lump in november with great success....here is info off a site

Because yellowfin tuna are such fast swimmers that are constantly moving through the water, they create a stimulating fishing challenge. Yellowfin tuna are also commonly referred to as ahi, and they are a very popular sport and commercial fishing target.

The Louisiana Gulf coast is one of the few locations worldwide that offers a year round tuna fishing season. Because of this year round season, Throughout the winter months, tuna can generally be caught at the infamous Midnight Lump located just 50 miles off the coast of Venice, Louisiana. When the weather is warmer, tuna are caught throughout the Gulf waters.


----------



## polar21

Thanks bluffman. I am fully aware of the lump, just trying to get an idea of the best time to go. But hey, its fishing, anything can happen. Does anyone know a general cost for this type of trip? Thinking of 4-6 guys going.


----------



## hebegb

we just did a charter out of Port Fourchon....ground zero for Gustav :angel....it was 6 people and ~$650 / person.



in the summer months plan on a run of 50 to 100 miles in search of sashimi :toast


----------



## chasintales

I have fished out of Venice for 5 out of the past six years. Only missing the year after Katrina. We have fished from late January to early February. Most years have been great. Last year, was an off year. There are a bunck of boats that fish out of there. Each year, the fish have gotten smaller. That is not to say thata 200Lbs plus fish isn't caught regularly, but our average has gone down. Last year was the first year we got two Mako's and several wahoos. Each year has been a little different, but last year the boat was 1400.00, plus fuel of about 300.00 and we stayed at Venice Marine in a "cottage" that will sleep six for 150.00. OVerall, we went with 5 people and it cost us each about 450.00 after tip, fuel to get there and food. I have heard that November is really good also.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

There are many good charter operations fishing the waters out of Venice, Louisiana. Two friends of mine who are very good are Captain Rimmer Covington ([email protected]) and Captain Gary Bryant (251) 540-6982. Rimmer fishes there year-round, and Gary runs his boat over about December and stays throughout lump season. I think both would agree with me that the lump was off last year, compared to seasons past. There were some days where many big fish were caught, but it was inconsistent. November can be productive at the lump, although usually the water is still warm enough that there are great numbers of king mackerel and sharks that usually get to your bait before the yellowfins have a chance. The kings and sharks tend to thin out in January and February. Rimmer keeps an extensive log book and insists that he can predict the arrival of the biggest fish according to the moon phase. I think you will find that both Rimmer and Gary can educate you adequately to help you pick a good time, they are both very good fishermen, and pleasant to fish with, too. Hope this helps.


----------



## polar21

I believe Rimmer also fished with Jose Wejebe on the Spanish Fly. I think I remember seeing him and jose on the show. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## pdog

I have been fishing out of venice marina with Capt. Eddie Burger for the last 7 years or so. We usually goin late January or February. 1400.00 per day plus fuel. Give him a call. You wont be dissappointed. 985-788-5080


----------



## Travis Gill

Lump season sucks.I would only go lump season if you are only after a monster. I would go in the summer or fall if you want to have fun and catch a bunch of fish. Go to reelpeace.com, they are the best IMO


----------

